# Best PC antivirus??



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I have used Norton 360 for the last year and now its up for renewal im looking for suggestions? Although I haven't had any problems with Norton I have read some bad reviews etc so not sure I want to go for it again. What is everyone using and what do people recommend?

thanks


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure if it's "the best" but I use AVG.

Reasonably priced and does the job. I think there might be a more limited free version available, but I pay for the full one. Cheaper to buy from Amazon or somewhere though than subscribe online.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

When I ran a windows laptop I used AVG free and never had an issue. So another AVG supporter here 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

My friend who is REALLY into his PC's recommends Microsoft Security Essentials. No joke, he spent 3k building some stupidly powerful water cooled PC and had to leave his windows open so it didn't overheat. Not my cup of tea but still.

And it's free, again upto you to decide which 'is best'


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

AVG for me, I also use their "PC tune up", Norton is too resource heavy and slows the computer down


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Avast has been voted the best Free Anti Virus. Never Norton or MCafee for me.
I actually use Panda AV Pro & never had prob, but it's not free.
According to last months PC Mags Microsoft state, Microsoft Security Essentials is not as good as they expected & advise users to install there own choice.
http://www.avast.com/en-gb/index
Hoggy.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Avast for me


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Free AVG is voted highly but hogs too much processor power.
Avira or Avast are voted better if used in conjunction with something like Malwarebytes.

The only foolproof scanner I have used (including Norton and the above mentioned) is the online Eset scanner.
http://www.eset.co.uk/Antivirus-Utiliti ... ne-Scanner

Unfortunately for free, only an online version is available however I have found it detects/solves what all the above cannot, ie have missed!


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

Another vote for the free AVG here, also used avast and never had any problems with either of them.


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

This gets my vote
http://www.eset.co.uk/Home


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've only used free ones. I went from Maffee on some deal and it only ever found one virus - entertaining animation when it did and it was quite unobtrusive but that was years ago when it was DOS based in a window. I then went to Norton with some deal and it was pants - too many pointless warnings and crippled the system, so it got kicked into touch. Then came AVG and it was great as it minded it's own business. A few years on however and my system was reduced to a crawl - I seemed to be spending most of my time updating AVG and waiting for it's web filer to allow IE to work. Reluctantly I kicked it into touch and installed Avast - clean simple and excellent security on the mobile but now I'm suspecting it too is hogging resources despite not allowing the "extras".

Most, if not all, of the problems ever reported have been false alarms by any of them. I've never actually had a problem from a virus, although plenty of cautious suspicions which turned out not to be true.

I think if you are relatively computer literate you avoid most problems by your own common sense and just chuckle at the pathetic phising attempts by email in your spam folder - heck I even check out a few of their downloads and links for extra laughs - but to be fair I do run things like Spybot and other on demand Malware scanners and keep Windows and IE updated, so that may be why I never see anything when it's too late. Virus checkers do hog resources though and as they grow commercially their feature set and system demand expand at the expense of simplicity.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and suggestions, looks like im going to save some cash and use a free one then


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Even the Free ones are getting Bloated trying to do every thing else, clean PC, Defragg it, clean up browser, update lots of programmes etc etc, but at least in Avast you can custom install & turn them all off. The only difference usually between the Free version & the paid version is no Firewall, but your router has a FireWall & so does Windows, so do you really need to pay for one.
Hoggy.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

We use NOD (eset) at work and can't fault it. At home I just use Microsoft's security essentials. Really depends on the level of risk you put your PC's through. If you are sensible, don't visit dodgy sites, download porn or click on every unknown link in emails you receive essentials is fine and has quite a light footprint.
Stewart ( ICT Support Manager for my sins)


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

As has already been mentioned MSE whilst lightweight is not really up to much in terms of protection.

Avast used to be decent but seems to be getting more and more bloated as the versions go on which slows it down somewhat.

I have recently switched to Bitdefender which is free and scores highly in both protection and performance.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Buy a Mac - simples :wink:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

AVG.....but then I would say that seeing as I'm a gold reseller!!  

Seriously though all my clients use it and have done for years on their networks and (touch wood) they have never had a serious issue with it or viruses.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Avast and the free one.

Free anti virus software is just as good as the paid versions.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Buy a Mac - simples :wink:


I'd rather have a virus


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a Mac - simples :wink:
> ...


Microsoft will be happy to arrange that for you... :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Bartsimpsonhead said:
> ...


Had pcs since DOS, I've never had an issue with viruses, good antivirus and anti spyware/adware software and use common sense when clicking links etc....


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Apple are immune are they?

Apple iOS Multiple Vulnerabilities
Impact: Security bypass, cross site scripting, spoofing, exposure of sensitive information, exposure of system information, Privilege escalation, system access
Description
Multiple vulnerabilities have been reported in Apple iOS, which can be exploited by malicious, local users to disclose system information and gain escalated privileges, by malicious people to disclose potentially sensitive information, conducts spoofing attacks, and compromise a user's device, and by malicious people with physical access to disclose potentially sensitive information and bypass certain security restrictions.

1) An error in CFNetwork when handling certain URLs can be exploited to submit data to an incorrect hostname.

2) Some vulnerabilities exist in the bundled version of FreeType.

3) An error in CoreMedia when processing Sorenson encoded movies can be exploited to dereference uninitialized memory.

4) An error in DHCP when connection to WiFi networks may disclose a MAC address of previously accessed networks via DNAv4 protocol.

5) ImageIO bundles a vulnerable version of LibTIFF library.

6) ImageIO bundles a vulnerable version of libpng library.

7) An double-free error exists in ImageIO when processing JPEG images.

An error in International Components for Unicode when handling locale IDs can be exploited to cause a stack-based buffer overflow.

9) A boundary error in IPSec when loading racoon configuration files can be exploited to cause a buffer overflow.

10) An error in the kernel when handling packet filter IOCTLs can be exploited to dereference an invalid pointer.

11) An error in the kernel when related to BPF interpreter can be exploited to disclose certain memory content.

12) Some vulnerabilities exist in the bundled version of libxml library.

13) An error in Mail when handling attachments can be exploited to disclose a unintended attachments via the "Content-ID" field.

14) An error in Mail within Data Protection on attachments can be exploited to access an attachment without a passcode.

15) An error in Mail when processing S/MIME signed messages does not display the correct identity of a signer and can be exploited to spoof an identity via the "From" field.

16) An error in Messages when multiple email addresses are used may result in replies being sent using the wrong address.

17) An error in Office Viewer when processing document files may result in data being stored in temporary files in a decrypted state even when data protection / encryption is enabled.

18) An error in OpenGL when performing GLSL compilation can be exploited to corrupt memory.

19) An error in Passcode Lock related to "Slide to Power Off" slider may disclose the last used third party application.

20) An error in Passcode Lock related to termination of FaceTime calls may allow bypassing the screen lock.

21) An error in Passcode Lock related to lock screen photos may disclose all photos accessible at the lock screen.

22) An error in Passcode Lock related to Emergency Dialer screen may allow making FaceTime calls and disclose user's contacts.

23) An error in Passcode Lock related to the camera usage may allow bypassing the screen lock.

24) An error in Passcode Lock related lock state management may allow bypassing the screen lock.

25) An error in Restrictions during purchase transactions may result in transaction being made without the Appled ID credentials.

26) An error in Safari when handling certain Unicode characters may allow spoofing the lock icon in the page title.

27) An error in Safari when handling password input elements with a disabled "autocomplete" attribute allowed the input to be autocompleted.

28) An error in System Logs due to weak restrictions on the "/var/log" directory can be exploited by sandboxed applications to disclose log details.

29) An error in Telephony did not properly display the return address of SMS messages.

30) An off-by-one error in Telephony when handling SMS data headers can be exploited to disable cellular activity.

31) An error in UIKit within UIWebView may result in unencrypted files being stored even when a passcode is enabled.

32) Multiple vulnerabilities exist in WebKit.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

OeTT said:


> Apple are immune are they?


That's iOS, not OS X and it's a list of vulnerabilities and bugs. Regardless, no one would claim Apple are immune to viruses, but simply by virtue of being a much smaller target, they are orders of magnitude safer for an average end user.

With a PC, you *need *to protect yourself. With a Mac, running no AV, the odds are already very much in your favour. It's not a competition. It's not blind fanboy-ism. It's just a statistical fact.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Never had a problem with Microsoft Essentials in the three years I have had it on my Laptop. Speak as you I say


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

I used AVG free version and the paid version. They both worked fine for a few months, whereafter my laptop started to work extremely slowly. After days of trouble shooting I removed AVG and the laptop resumed to normal speeds. After a lot of research and trials with various anti virus software, i opted for ESET.

This is the only one where i have not experienced any issues with performance. It is definitely worth the £ and i will be sticking with it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Apple are immune are they?
> ...


Correct.

It's not about willie-waving. As Spandex says, it's just a fact and I'd personally prefer to get on with my paid work than spend hours getting my PC to work before I can actually start earning the money to pay for anti-virus for this and protection for that.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Popularity has advantages and disadvantages. Clearly the advantages are greater than the disadvantages otherwise the user base would not be so big in comparison :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> Popularity has advantages and disadvantages. Clearly the advantages are greater than the disadvantages otherwise the user base would not be so big in comparison :wink:


I'm not sure that makes a lot of sense. You're basically saying that the cause and the effect are the same thing.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just that PCs and Windows have a larger user base. As someone (perhaps yourself?) pointed out; the larger user base attracts more virus writers, hackers and scammers etc. Now if they caused so much of a problem that everyone decided to buy a Mac instead, then you could say that the disadvantages of having a PC outweighed the advantages and caused that shift. Clearly because PCs are still more popular than Macs then this has not happened. More people choose to have a PC, so contrary to someone else's suggestion, changing to a Mac to avoid viruses is not perceived as a good enough reason to do so - hence my suggestion that the advantages for them still outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Just that PCs and Windows have a larger user base. As someone (perhaps yourself?) pointed out; the larger user base attracts more virus writers, hackers and scammers etc. Now if they caused so much of a problem that everyone decided to buy a Mac instead, then you could say that the disadvantages of having a PC outweighed the advantages and caused that shift. Clearly because PCs are still more popular than Macs then this has not happened. More people choose to have a PC, so contrary to someone else's suggestion, changing to a Mac to avoid viruses is not perceived as a good enough reason to do so - hence my suggestion that the advantages for them still outweigh the disadvantages.


People that have changed to Macs have said they will not go back to Windows. I know of no-one who made the move who regrets it. PC users still have the impression that Macs present incompatibility problems when this is so not the case. If need be a Mac can run Windows and all Windows applications at the same time as the Mac OS. In my experience Windows applications run better on a Mac too.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

When your mac starts to get a little dated can you unscrew the back and replace the gfx card with a better one from a huge selection of dedicated gfx cards or cheaply upgrade the cpu and memory?

Can you buy a reasonably high end mac for £400?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> When your mac starts to get a little dated can you unscrew the back and replace the gfx card with a better one from a huge selection of dedicated gfx cards or cheaply upgrade the cpu and memory?
> 
> Can you buy a reasonably high end mac for £400?


The number of people who update components in their computers (PC or Mac) is actually very small. Adding a bit of RAM is probably the most any normal user will ever do. And frankly, with a Mac there would be no point anyway. Apple hardware holds its value so well that it makes more sense to sell and replace your computer than it would to keep upgrading components.

As for the cost, you're right and I have a feeling this is the main reason Macs are always going to be a minority. Many people simply can't justify the cost, when a cheap computer from PC World is a fraction of the price. It's not a negative thing though, it's just the market Apple want to stick to.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a MacBook Pro and also a couple of Windows machines, one being for use as a media centre.

Whilst I certainly enjoy the experience of OSX I certainly wouldn't say its a complete replacement for all things Windows/PC and I do despair at the often delusions of grandeur that some Mac owners exude. Whilst there is a seemingly less risk of viruses on Macs there are some and there is certainly malware.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

What antivirus do you use on your Mac?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I think as a gaming platform, PCs are far superior to Macintosh computers. I think people who are gamers will prefer a platform that's the easiest to upgrade or customise.

I use my pc for internet and games, nothing more really. I can see no reason to ever use a mac.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Spandex said:


> What antivirus do you use on your Mac?


None at the moment but I suspect in the future there will be a need for some. Hackers aren't stupid they won't have overlooked the fact that there are all those lovely Macs out there filled with personal info and no real security.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Even Eric Schmidt of Google says Macs are better than PCs and in fact they prefer there staff to use Macs which I respect Google for saying considering Steve Jobs obvious attacks on them. I understand both sides of the argument for and against a Mac and if you put upgrade-ability aside is really is night and day. I actually really like windows 8.1 and hope it catches on and if you take Apples laptops out of the equation (head and shoulders above PC laptops) the desktops are closer, for now. iMacs are great don't get me wrong but I do a lot of 3d rendering and while a iMac is good for it the pro range is better if a little out dated. That's all about to change this Xmas though with the new pro. Some people love to tinker I am one of them and pcs are great for that but I also like the ease and efficiency by which Macs just simple 'work'.

On the original question at hand the new Nortons is good and less resource hungry. They all are resource hungry these days but if your running windows 8 or above then you can even just stick with your Windows 8 defender. Is rather good now and free obviously. Avg is good and avast is probably the best free anti virus but you will have to pay for the firewall version.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> I think as a gaming platform, PCs are far superior to Macintosh computers. I think people who are gamers will prefer a platform that's the easiest to upgrade or customise.
> 
> I use my pc for internet and games, nothing more really. I can see no reason to ever use a mac.


Agree 100% if you're a avid gamer then look to a PC for your gaming needs  Macs while good just don't have the titles or developers there to contend. Mind you PC gaming will go in time as consoles and handheld games get better and easier.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

milanonick said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > What antivirus do you use on your Mac?
> ...


So despite the 'delusions of grandeur' suffered by some Mac owners, *you *don't even use AV on Macs yourself? Maybe it's just a case of pragmatism rather than delusions of grandeur...

It's not deluded to recognise the status quo. Currently there is little need for AV or malware protection so Mac users, yourself included, don't bother. This seems a perfectly reasonable attitude to take. If the situation changes in the future, I'm sure peoples attitudes will also change.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The installed user base for PCs is large because companies large and small buy them because they're cheap. Period.
The knock-on effect is people then buy for their personal use what they use at work.

Let's not forget that if it wasn't for Apple constantly improving their personal computers and doing away with old, obsolete tech the PC users using MS-based PC would still be using 5.25" floppy drives and dot-matrix printers. PC manufacturers have always shyed away from innovation because it costs money in R&D - why spend research $$$ when companies and their employees will make do with what they're given and buy whatever low-end business PC they're given. Only Apple have really striven to improve the computer, doing away with the floppy disk, etc. And that's not even touching on the interface. It costs then (and us) more, but everyone benefits as the PC manufacturers copy Apple.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Spandex said:


> milanonick said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


The fact that a post advising the OP to "Buy a Mac" in a AV recommendation for PC's thread is a prime example of the point I was making.

I concur that at this point in time I do not feel the need to run AV on my MacBook and have never said otherwise.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> The installed user base for PCs is large because companies large and small buy them because they're cheap. Period.
> The knock-on effect is people then buy for their personal use what they use at work.
> 
> Let's not forget that if it wasn't for Apple constantly improving their personal computers and doing away with old, obsolete tech the PC users using MS-based PC would still be using 5.25" floppy drives and dot-matrix printers. PC manufacturers have always shyed away from innovation because it costs money in R&D - why spend research $$$ when companies and their employees will make do with what they're given and buy whatever low-end business PC they're given. Only Apple have really striven to improve the computer, doing away with the floppy disk, etc. And that's not even touching on the interface. It costs then (and us) more, but everyone benefits as the PC manufacturers copy Apple.


So you are trying to say that apple single handedly advanced the world's computer technology, and had they went bust which they very nearly did, we would not be here having this conversation and computers would still resemble BBC micros or zx spectrums?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I would say the current biggest driving force in the technological development of computing power is the games industry.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

brian1978 said:


> I use my pc for internet and games, nothing more really. I can see no reason to ever use a mac.


Neither can I.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

brian1978 said:


> So you are trying to say that apple single handedly advanced the world's computer technology, and had they went bust which they very nearly did, we would not be here having this conversation and computers would still resemble BBC micros or zx spectrums?


He might not say so but I will. If you're happy with beige boxes, poor product design, ill-matched components, driver conflicts, clunky keyboards and low-end basic materials then fine. Some of us demand more.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

rustyintegrale said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > So you are trying to say that apple single handedly advanced the world's computer technology, and had they went bust which they very nearly did, we would not be here having this conversation and computers would still resemble BBC micros or zx spectrums?
> ...


Or maybe you just need to learn how to build and operate a decent proper pc :?

Mine is none of the above

I built my pc for £800 with 3 21" led monitors. It's perfectly stable I've never had issues I couldn't sort in a few minutes. The mac I could buy for £800 would be like a zx spectrum in comparison. 
I love my games and the pc delivers the performance I want.

I'm happy with it, suppose it's each to their own. I'll stick with the devil I know.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

brian1978 said:


> Or maybe you just need to learn how to build and operate a decent proper pc :?


http://www.adamandeveit.co.uk/#!custombuilds/clrj


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

rustyintegrale said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe you just need to learn how to build and operate a decent proper pc :?
> ...


All very interesting, don't see what it has to do with me pointing out that all pcs are not beige boxes with poor quality hardware :?

i havent seen a new beige pc in 10 years


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Just that PCs and Windows have a larger user base. As someone (perhaps yourself?) pointed out; the larger user base attracts more virus writers, hackers and scammers etc. Now if they caused so much of a problem that everyone decided to buy a Mac instead, then you could say that the disadvantages of having a PC outweighed the advantages and caused that shift. Clearly because PCs are still more popular than Macs then this has not happened. More people choose to have a PC, so contrary to someone else's suggestion, changing to a Mac to avoid viruses is not perceived as a good enough reason to do so - hence my suggestion that the advantages for them still outweigh the disadvantages.
> ...


What he said (all of it)

I run a Windows 8.1 Image via Parallels & have for me the perfect single solution. My MBP is lightning fast, powerful & most importantly safe. Having a locked down O/S to a user is a godsend & the User Interface is a dream, although from being a MS user since the dawn of Home Computing, it did take a little bit of getting used to. Would i go back to Windows? NO.

On my Win 8.1 image i use Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Should have read the last page before replying above

I can see the probable advantage of a high powered PC over a Mac for gaming given the need for very high quality GFX & sound, but i separate out gaming & working/everyday computer usage so no need for a glow in the dark box sat under my desk.

For gaming i have a PS3 (which hasn't been switched on in over 3 months) & like a lemming i'll no doubt get a PS4 after Xmas to tick my gaming box.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

brian1978 said:


> i havent seen a new beige pc in 10 years


Funny that, I wonder why..?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

None of the above matters rusty. I cant buy or build a mac for resonable cash that will run the latest games on the highest gfx settings. Thierfor I'm not interested in them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

brian1978 said:


> None of the above matters rusty. I cant buy or build a mac for resonable cash that will run the latest games on the highest gfx settings. Thierfor I'm not interested in them.


That's fine, but it's not all about you is it?! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

rustyintegrale said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > None of the above matters rusty. I cant buy or build a mac for resonable cash that will run the latest games on the highest gfx settings. Thierfor I'm not interested in them.
> ...


Who ever said it was, I'm only giving my opinion.

stop being a knob


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Avg and avast are ok. Nod32 by esat is a very good product. If you google virus bulletin I think they have test results showing the best pc av products

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Handy comparisons on there http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/c ... =14&id6=70


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

milanonick said:


> Handy comparisons on there http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/c ... =14&id6=70


Thats the one 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

prop135 said:


> Avg and avast are ok. Nod32 by esat is a very good product. If you google virus bulletin I think they have test results showing the best pc av products
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nod32 by Eset is even better. :wink: 
http://www.eset.com/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I read through this thread with interest as our hard-drive has just given up the ghost and I had to replace it at the weekend and start again.

I've been using Kaspersky for the last few years as it came up as pretty good, but while I could install it, it wouldn't run on restarts. So I looked at that comparison and bit-defender and the eset one both came out on top.

Bit-Defender was the first one on the list, so I went to buy that, but the website is atrocious. Didn't fill me with much confidence. So I ordered the eset version.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I also have been reading this thread, checking the links etc and have just uninstalled ms security essentials in favour of eset nod32.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

MSE does all you'll even need. It's free, simple & not resource hungry. Simples


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> MSE does all you'll even need. It's free, simple & not resource hungry. Simples


It managed to miss 3 viruses or suspected viruses


----------

